

Bill Gates Demos Xobni - jmorin007
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/02/11/bill-gates-demoes-xobni/

======
stillmotion
Wow, this is great for Xobni. Only if I could get the video working on my
mac...

------
iamelgringo
Congrats, guys!

------
alaskamiller
really?

